# SFX software question



## lightingguy1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Can SFX output MTC- midi timecode? if so, Can you tell me how to set it up... Also, How can you setup audio with that?


Thanks!
-Lightingguy1


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes it can. It depends on the version you are running. You create the MIDI sequence you want to send as a sub cue and combine it with the audio or video playback. When you take the cue, it will playback the audio or video as well as the MIDI info.

~Dave


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have no experience with this software..... Can you tell me, in extreme detail, in how to set that up?

Thanks!

BTW, The audio needs to have a 6 sec. wait time on it after the MTC starts.................

Thanks again!


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 23, 2010)

These directions are based on SFX 6.2 and assumes default set up. I will not go into the detail as to how to set up your show file, as the tutorial in the SFX software does a fine job of this already. After your show file is configured, you can begin writing cues; this is where I will start. From the tool list drag and drop a MIDI Cue into the window at right (your cue list window). In the bottom window you can type the MIDI info you would like to output in the cue or you can capture the MIDI data using the capture wizard at the far right. I wish I could be more specific at this stage, but this depends on the MIDI commands you wish to send. SFX has a help file to "learn more about SFX Time Code Features". That should offer some assistance to you with more detailed explanations of how to do what you want. Remember that the MIDI ports must be set up in the MIDI Patch under "Production Properties" under the "File" menu.

Next Drag and drop a wait cue right after the MIDI you just did. Double click on the remaining time value cell and enter your 6 second wait time you need.

Next drag and drop your sound sound cue after the auto follow. Associate your sound file you wish to play back to this cue and adjust your output volumes. When you hit GO the software will trigger you MIDI and begin outputting immediate. It will wait the 6 seconds and then automatically trigger the sound file, playing it in full unless, of course, you have inserted subsequent cues.

Hope this helps. 

~Dave


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jul 24, 2010)

DaveySimps said:


> These directions are based on SFX 6.2 and assumes default set up. I will not go into the detail as to how to set up your show file, as the tutorial in the SFX software does a fine job of this already. After your show file is configured, you can begin writing cues; this is where I will start. From the tool list drag and drop a MIDI Cue into the window at right (your cue list window). In the bottom window you can type the MIDI info you would like to output in the cue or you can capture the MIDI data using the capture wizard at the far right. I wish I could be more specific at this stage, but this depends on the MIDI commands you wish to send. SFX has a help file to "learn more about SFX Time Code Features". That should offer some assistance to you with more detailed explanations of how to do what you want. Remember that the MIDI ports must be set up in the MIDI Patch under "Production Properties" under the "File" menu.
> 
> Next Drag and drop a wait cue right after the MIDI you just did. Double click on the remaining time value cell and enter your 6 second wait time you need.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, so here I am. I got the midi cue in the cue list, However......I am not seeing where I can select to output MTC.

NOTE: I am planing on having the MTC out to an ETC expression 3!

Thanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 25, 2010)

I am out of town for the next week, and do not have SFX on this laptop. If you go under the Help Menu and look at the User Guide .PDF, you should find your answer in pages 44-50. I do not really use the MIDI functions, so I do not know any of it off the top of my head.

~Dave


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jul 25, 2010)

DaveySimps said:


> I am out of town for the next week, and do not have SFX on this laptop. If you go under the Help Menu and look at the User Guide .PDF, you should find your answer in pages 44-50. I do not really use the MIDI functions, so I do not know any of it off the top of my head.
> 
> ~Dave


 
Well....I just noticed that The demo version of SFX doesn't support outputing of MTC...........Better have a bake sale...with the budget of my theatre.....

Thanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, yes. MANY of the features are not active via the demo version. Had I know you were short cutting things that way, I could have saved us both some time and trouble. It is a great piece of software though. Usually well worth the investment in the long run.

~Dave


----------

